# Grab a shovel



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

I am willing to take up a cause. Anyone who wants to help me organize a day to dig deeper than 6 inces and show me the law that it's illegal to dig deeper than 6 inces to expose the oil in the sand. I am at the point I am willing to go to jail this is total buull crap. Call ranger Joe and let his ass arrest me.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Laws can be changed . They can also find loop holes in laws to let killers and rapist go free , surely you can find one that will allow you to dig 6 + inches


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

What are you talking about? It's against the law to dig deeper than 6" into the sand on Pensacola Beach? Who says so? I must have missed these news.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

:no::whistling:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

How do you guys come up with all of this conspiracy stuff and never provide a shred of proof to go along with it?


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just how deep do you plan on digging? 25,000 ft will be a good start (thats the average depth out here anyway) if youre looking for oil around here. Otherwise 6 inches will probably be enough to realize its not there. 4 ft if your feeling energetic, but I highly doubt you will find anything since the sand only builds up a few inches a year.
But then again, maybe Ol' GW hired somebody to come bury it deeper in Pensacola.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

what he is referring to is the news on WEAR channel 3 news last night where there reporter was not allowed to dig deeper than 6 inches in the sand. Even if you were trying to build a sand castle. Visit www.weartv.com and click on the how deep can you dig in the sand link.
Pure bullshit


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

My point is, theres nothing to cover up. Not at 6" and definitely not deeper. The sand was there first and the oil, as nasty as it is, is not going to displace that sand. And since the sand only drifts up a few inches per year, its highly unlikely you would NEED to dig more than 6 inches to find it if it was there.
Use a little common sense also. That law is there solely to protect the local and state governments. If some tourist comes down here and steps in a hole and breaks their ankle it looks better in court if there is a law in place to prevent the holes from being dug. Would the state or county actually ENFORCE that law? No, that would possibly keep tourists from coming in the first place. Wake up, its all about the tourists.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

My question is...Where is the law posted that you can only dig 6" New law? Old law & just not enforced with kids building sand castles at beach? What?


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

did some googling and seems that most of the rules on digging pertain to protecting acheological artifacts that may be found. It is always about the money.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Apparently the oil IS there deeper than 6". Last night on the news they showed BP contractors digging in the sand and they stopped just before they got to the oil. You could see the oil below where they stopped.
The reporter started to dig and a ranger came over and made him stop. He wasn't allowed to dig at all, not just beyond 6". I believe he said it had something to do with him being in a national park. 
I seriously doubt that they would stop a child or family vacationing on the beach from digging and building a sand castle. 
The PJN is doing a story on the BP contractors tomorrow. That should be interesting.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know they were trucking Sand around on the key awhile back, and we were waiting for rock from the are dirt guy he told us it would be a day or 2 cause BP was using up all the Dumptrucks.. That being said, There maybe oil under the sand from them doing all there digging and scrapping of the top sand...


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess the tide puts the oil below the surface ? I know for a fact its there though, seen it myself

BP workers are a joke, yea they were just working to get money like everyone else, but the fact is, they are just for show

Like those goddamn Bp commercials on the radio with acoustic guitar and the guy talking about how he employes locals yadda yadda

I use citco/shell F bp


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

That's amazing. I missed the story. Thanks for the info.

Direct link to report:

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_10939.shtml


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder how involved the EPA is

Remember what they did with Mount Dioxin? Scumbags.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

That seems logical. I guess theyre afraid someone may dig up a canoe or arrowhead that has survived 200+ years of hurricanes and sell it on Ebay before some archeologist can.
I guess its possible, a guy I used to work with found just such a place over in Grayton Beach a few years back.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

it will never end on what you can and can not do will it?


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

A month or so ago, my son and I went to one of the public beach walkovers just east Portofino Towers in pensacola and witnessed this; at the waters edge where you can see the layers of sand and debris that deposit with the tide changes there was at least one layer of oil or matt or whatever you wish to call it maybe 3 inches thick. It was underneath a 6" layer of sand that was machined as smooth as a parking lot from east to west as far as you could see and also had tire tread marks from heavy equipment all over it from the dune line all the way to the waters edge. You could dig down 6" , which we did, and find oil or matt any where within about 15 to 20 ft from the waters edge. After finding this layer of matt we decided to go to another public spot to search for more...which we did very easily, and then found the motherload. I dont remember the walkover number that we were at but it was being used as a stageing point for enough road construction equipment to build an interstate. They had earth haulers and graders, articulating front end loaders by the dozens...the entire lot and surrounding sand area was full of equipment. I suspect at this point that washed up oil is not being picked up and hauled away...it is being covered up with clean beach sand from up towards the dune line. Mind you...the beach usally slopes from the dune line down towards the water. All of these beaches we visited were flat level from water to dune line with equipment tracks on every square inch.

Fast forward a few more weeks. While enjoying a day on the water we ran into a gentlemen and his family from Tennessee who has been working for BP on Pensacola beach and was enjoying a week off in Destin. We started talking about the cleanup effort and then my suspicions and it came to light that I was absolutely right. He was an earth hauler and grader operator whose job it was to gather the sand from the beach to cover the washed up oil up and down the beaches just east of Pensacola to just near Opal beach. Late night and early morning they would scrape up near the dune line and deposit the sand over the washed up oil at the beach line. They would then "level" out the beach to make it look undisturbed. I found that funny myself because a beach with equipment tracks looks disturbed to me but maybe not to a BP desk jockey.

Fast forward to the channel 3 report yesterday about digging in the sand being illegal. In my opinion all of the parties involved that knew of this "cat covering the turd" process are now scrambleing to find a way to keep the public from discovering their deceitful practices. This could involve many agencies that orchestrated and OK'd this cover up and it is the Park Service that is left at ground zero to stop the digging. 
I for one am a born and raised native of this area and have been walking, playing, and digging on the beaches of the panhandle from Orange beach to Panama city all of my life and have never seen any sign or been told it was illegal to dig on any federal or state park beach land. Actually I can remember my young son and daughter being encouraged by a ranger at opal beach and navarre beach to make themselves a niced sand castle but to not dig so deep that it may cave in on them. We heeded his warning and was left to dig and have fun.
I for one believe that the problem now about digging is simply saying to we the public this very clear message: YOU CANNOT DIG ON THE BEACH BECAUSE WE DONT WANT YOU TO FIND THE OIL THAT WE COVERED UP INSTEAD OF HAULED AWAY BECAUSE WE WERE PAID TO HAUL IT AWAY AND WE DIDNT. WE COVERED IT ALL UP AND STAGED A FEW CLEANUP CREWS WITH THOUSANDS OF BAGS TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE WE WERE REALLY CLEANING UP THE MESS, WHEN ACTUALLY WE WERE COMMITING FRAUD BY BILLING YOU FOR REMOVAL. 
I mean why else would a crew walk the water line, identify oil and tarballs, and then send the crew up to the dune line to pick up tarballs. Oil does not wash up to the dune line , it lays on the shoreline. I witnessed this happening every night I went to the beach. Supervisors would then turn in a high bag count to make it look like they were actually doing something to bill BP for. One shovel load of 90% sand per bag would be a stretch based on what I witnessed. The shovel crews would then leave and low and behold the heavy equipment would show up to haul away all of the bags. Still not sure why you would need earth movers and graders to move a few bags of tarballs but who am I.
Just my thoughts on this matter but I am almost certain I have stepped on someones toes here!


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Remember the finer particals of sand are better filters the course stuff stays on top getting finer as you go deeper. I too grew up here in the panhandle. I say put me on the list if we get 500 men women and kids with shovels on the beach that will make for some good news coverage as well as digging up the truth.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I say show me some proof! How about some high quality pics or even a video of gathering samples and sending them off for analysis. So far all this has been is a stir em up no proof needed post.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL.. Conspiracy huh...


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a feeling Pass times reply was honest. Why does everyone throw the conspiracy pejorative around when someone says there is oil around? Anyhow this guy pcolagregg he is doing good stuff just about everday. So proof, here ya go.. Or maybe this stuff in the video isn't oil?? *sarcastically*


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yakfish, I got a headache from watching the video move so fast. If you are saying that that green stuff is tar I must say bull it's nothing more than algie. I did see some darker stuff that could have been tar balls . Why didn't you stop and get a closeup of the stuff instead of moving at 90 miles an hour?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

pcolagregg cant or refuses to backup his claims.
Such as dumptrucks bringing new sand to the beach to cover up the oiled sand.
Instead he makes snide remarks to those that call him out on his claims.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

I see your point he moves too quickly, and i would have picked up a piece and zoomed in really close and all the other stuff your thinking about. But i didnt take the footage. Its a local guy who makes these videos on the regular. There are a LOT of his vids on youtube that are recent. He , i would assume has done all those things your speaking of. I just havent watched them. 

He isnt trying to show you the algae. We all see the algae. We all know its there. There are clumps of things being put into buckets by a BP employee. Prob oil? He is trying to film the black line that runs through the sand. Where from what the other guy said, is what they have been putting sand on top of.. 

Watch again and more closely.. :thumbsup:


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

In Saturday's paper on the front page of of the Local section there was an article about a Sand Sculpting Festival to be held in Nararre Beach next weekend. The article stated that master sculptors from around the world will be there to sculpt larger than life masterpieces on the beach. Tell me how it is possible for them to be allowed to dig there while a local news reporter can not just a few miles further west on the same beach? The article also mentioned that BP money is paying for the event. 

Here is the link from the paper.

http://navarresandsculpting.com


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

yakfish said:


> I have a feeling Pass times reply was honest. Why does everyone throw the conspiracy pejorative around when someone says there is oil around? Anyhow this guy pcolagregg he is doing good stuff just about everday. So proof, here ya go.. Or maybe this stuff in the video isn't oil?? *sarcastically*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tu9biBGPXo


 Exactly what we witnessed 2 months ago, and no, this is not about the green stuff. Look at the black line about 6" down from the surface at abou 1:03 in the video, that is what he is trying to show here. Sorry that the only pics I had were on a cell phone which has since been lost. Figures right. Heres what you do if you need to see proof. Drive your self down to beach walkover 6. Walk to the waters edge and spend about a minute of your time looking for a section of beach that washes away and leaves a steep dropoff like shown in the video. Shoot, move inland a few feet and dig down about a foot and see for yourself. And then tell me you need to see photographic proof that this exists. I believe what I saw and put my hands on dont really feel like I have to prove anything to anyone. So...dont be scared. If you need solid proof to believe it go see it! By the way, how exactly does 6 or 7 inches of fresh white sand get on top of this black oil line?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

All I ask is that you do a few things. First of all prove that the thin dark line under the sand is in fact oil from the BP spill, provide a sample for testing to BP or any university. Second explain why under that thin dark line is clean sand as well as above it. What it looks like to me is organic matter that has washed up on the beach and been covered long enough for it to biodegrade.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

on the rocks said:


> In Saturday's paper on the front page of of the Local section there was an article about a Sand Sculpting Festival to be held in Nararre Beach next weekend. The article stated that master sculptors from around the world will be there to sculpt larger than life masterpieces on the beach. Tell me how it is possible for them to be allowed to dig there while a local news reporter can not just a few miles further west on the same beach? The article also mentioned that BP money is paying for the event.
> 
> Here is the link from the paper.
> 
> http://navarresandsculpting.com


Because the "no dig" thing is for/on within Gulf Islands National Seashore.
The sand castle event is to the east of GINS on Navarre Beach.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim said:


> All I ask is that you do a few things. First of all prove that the thin dark line under the sand is in fact oil from the BP spill, provide a sample for testing to BP or any university. Second explain why under that thin dark line is clean sand as well as above it. What it looks like to me is organic matter that has washed up on the beach and been covered long enough for it to biodegrade.


Obviously you have not gone out on any gulf beach in Escambia County yourself and investigated.

Providing proof goes both ways, prove to us that it is not buried on the beach.

Go out to Johnson Beach and go inland from waters edge about 10 to 20 feet and start digging. Especially in areas east from the end of JB Road.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

SLICK75 said:


> My point is, theres nothing to cover up. Not at 6" and definitely not deeper. The sand was there first and the oil, as nasty as it is, is not going to displace that sand. And since the sand only drifts up a few inches per year, its highly unlikely you would NEED to dig more than 6 inches to find it if it was there.
> *Use a little common sense* also. That law is there solely to protect the local and state governments. If some tourist comes down here and steps in a hole and breaks their ankle it looks better in court if there is a law in place to prevent the holes from being dug. Would the state or county actually ENFORCE that law? No, that would possibly keep tourists from coming in the first place. Wake up, its all about the tourists.


Are you serious? You really think a few days of 4-6ft seas pounding on the beach can't move more than a few inches of sand? Have you ever actually been to the beach? Done any surf fishing? The bars and shoreline are moving constantly. What is a shallow slope down to the water one day is a 2ft cliff the next. Hell after Ivan there were several feet of sand on Via De Luna. I don't know if there is oil below 6 inches, but I do know you don't have much common sense yourself.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> Go out to Johnson Beach and go inland from waters edge about 10 to 20 feet and start digging. Especially in areas east from the end of JB Road.


you are on a federal park (GINS) when you pass through the guard station...your explanation doesn't fly JB...you also aren't supposed to take anything you might find (arrowheads, musket balls, etc) from there or use a metal locator but, you know people do it all the time...ft. pickens park officers are a joke...


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Kim said:


> All I ask is that you do a few things. First of all prove that the thin dark line under the sand is in fact oil from the BP spill, provide a sample for testing to BP or any university. Second explain why under that thin dark line is clean sand as well as above it. What it looks like to me is organic matter that has washed up on the beach and been covered long enough for it to biodegrade.[/QUOTE
> I understand the value of proof Kim and I do wish I could show you the pics I took of my son holding a slab of tar mat about 2 inches thick and at least 6 inches by 10 inches that we pulled up from beneath the clean sand. My best guess was this was in fact weathered oil only because of the very present petroleum/greasy smell and the fact that it matched the floating tar balls found surrounding this entire area. Also, it was the stickiest substance...almost like reddish brown 5200 caulk that would not rub off. Off course this does not prove what it was or wasn't , and I can safely say it wasnt like any organic decomposed substance. It was also very dense in nature as the handfull I just spoke of was very heavy for its size. Anyway...not trying to get into a pissing contest here, I was just voicing what I witnessed. I guess though that I may have jumped the gun by thinking it was oil but not being able to "prove" it was oil ...I mean with the oil spill thing going on and all, I guess I just assumed it. The videos of oil product on the beach that were shown on the news almost every night may have influenced my jumping to a conclusion of what it was also.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you have jumped to no conclusions...it is what it is...and kim can take a long walk off a short pier...here we are on a forum and someone wants a definitive...i'll just take my lab and my expertise and give you proof...and i expect you to believe my results/conclusions because i'm a scientist and i am paid by the gubment and bp...your an idiot kim...now that is something you can bank on unless of course you come over here and do some digging in the sand and suddenly have a change of heart...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Man i'm real sorry you all are still going through this. It does seem to be a big old cover up unless that channel 3 guy planted that oil.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Bullshark said:


> It does seem to be a big old cover up unless that channel 3 guy planted that oil.


it is a bad choice of words man...there has been a cover up from the get go..."all the oil is gone" ... KIM has all the answers as well as BHO and BP...they all need to get their collective ostrich heads out of the sand...the f__king oil is here and will be long after bp and the admin says it's not...

this ain't a "sky is falling" reply...just a response to people who think "it's all good"...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

BP is using the out of sight out of mind theory...it is there but since nobody can see it they dont care.....and kim if you would like proof...then please by all means pm me your address and i will come pick you up....take you to the beach and let you dig up all the oil you want...guess all the oil that is washing up in MS is all smoke and mirrors and hocus pocus too? please do us all a favor and take the tinfoil hat off and thinking we are making this up:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you hit the nail on the head jason!...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> you are on a federal park (GINS) when you pass through the guard station...your explanation doesn't fly JB...you also aren't supposed to take anything you might find (arrowheads, musket balls, etc) from there or use a metal locator but, you know people do it all the time...ft. pickens park officers are a joke...


HA HA HA
The new Super for GINS went on TV# to explain I can still dig on the beach and build sand castles, so there!:001_tongue:


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> HA HA HA
> The new Super for GINS went on TV# to explain I can still dig on the beach and build sand castles, so there!:001_tongue:


But you better not be out there digging to find oil... :no: :whistling:


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Do any of you guys remember ROSEWOOD TERRACE off palafox?

The epa is ridiculous, google Mount Dioxin pensacola


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

SLICK75 said:


> My point is, theres nothing to cover up. Not at 6" and definitely not deeper. The sand was there first and the oil, as nasty as it is, is not going to displace that sand. And since the sand only drifts up a few inches per year, its highly unlikely you would NEED to dig more than 6 inches to find it if it was there.
> Use a little common sense also. That law is there solely to protect the local and state governments. If some tourist comes down here and steps in a hole and breaks their ankle it looks better in court if there is a law in place to prevent the holes from being dug. Would the state or county actually ENFORCE that law? No, that would possibly keep tourists from coming in the first place. Wake up, its all about the tourists.


Bingo! Its all about the Tourist that dont live here! They just spend money here. Like we "locals" dont. Oil slick, Its obvious you dont live here. I gaurantee if you want, we can go find some oil 6 " down in the sand. I dont think you really want to. Tourist is your concern. Just like when Ivan hit. Locals wasnt the issue, Tourist dollars was. Florida is starting to suck!:thumbdown: As bad as I hate to say this, Oil rigs can stay away. If this is how they're going to act when oil hits our beaches again.:thumbdown:


----------



## gatorhos (Apr 14, 2008)

I love Kim's post It makes me smile ecery time I read it!!! The fact that I can get that much enjoyment out of such a small post is really fascinating. Kim I dont know you and hope to never meet you because that means I am spending time with people that don't think before they speak. But here is a question for you....Why don't you instead of replying to threads just to reply to them cause your bored and stupid. Why don't you go down to the beach and dis prove all the people who say there is oil on the beach. Instead of being a lazy POS behind a little screen go do something hun!!! Also I might suggest that you start praticing listening to your thoughts before actually putting them down for the public to read it is one thing to be stupid but if you dont forcast it all over a public forum then noone will know and maybe that will help you out a little in RL maybe not I don't know. Have a good day.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Friday before last brandy and I took the boat over by way of Gulf to Orange Beach. Passed LOTS of BP crews on the beach.

Then, in the pass over there (wichever one that's called by Tacky Jacks)...crews on the jetties with boom layed out, and steam pressure washing the rocks just like you saw in Alaska!

Then what I was really surprised to see, was a sand sifting machine like I haven't seen since post-Ivan...and a whole bunch of John Deer tractors and such!

Thought that was very interesting, but memory card on camera was full.

*So I didn't post anything, because:

A. No pictures of actual prove to prove I wasn't seeing a mirage that looked like a sand sifter.

B. I did not stop and get copies of crews identification to in fact prove they were indeed oil spill clean up personnel and not people from a toga party.

C. I did not get samples of the "product" they were collecting and removing from the sand, to have put in a mass spectramater to check that exact chemical signature and be sure it was indeed Mississippi Canyon 252 Deepwater Horizon Spill "product", and not anything else.

And of course, there is always the possibility that there is absolutely no "product" in or below the sand, but the powers that be just like having all these unnecessary crews and scary lookin machines out there all over the beach, because as we all know it is great for tourism and the economy!!*

Then I stumbled on this...just now! Imagine that? Of course, channel 3 can't be trusted, and this could just be a fake story.

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_11668.shtml

If all that sounded a slight bit sarcastic, it was. The amount of oil I saw washing up, and still in the Gulf could never have been manually picked up in 10 minute intervals with rakes, shovels, and cut open water bottles in the short amount of time the crews were here.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

As I see it, someone found oil in the sand. They reported it to the proper authority and now BP has crews cleaning it up. That's exactly what BP said they would do. If you know where the oil is, report it, they check it and then clean it up, looks like problem solved.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn. Kim does everything always work out so nicely for you? What a wonderful world it would be.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Amazing twist Kim's past posts mostly consist of challenges, prove to me you saw oil, was it tested, show me pictures,reports,etc. etc. etc. Now he actually admits that oil is being cleaned up. Does he actually see it being cleaned up or is he just taking some rumormongers word for it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Went to Navarre Beach yesterday to take some photos and saw flag markers in the sand starting at the west end of Navarre Beach westward to the first parking area. The flags were close to the vegetation area. Saw crews hand sifting thru the sand. At the parking area, there was an open tent with a bus parked next to it. Curiosity got the best of me so I asked one onf the workers sitting under the tent what was going on...... he told me they were BP workers cleaning up the beach.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

All those crews you see on the beaches are actually commercial shell harvesters.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

That could very well be but one of the guys under the tent told me they were cleaning up the oil. Maybe there were two different groups or maybe the guy's answer was BS. I was wondering why the flags were so far from the tideline.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Orion, I think you missed the Sarcasm in his "voice" concerning the Commercial Shell Harvesters.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You may not be aware of the fact that I don't live in Pensacola where you are drowning in oil. I don't go to the beach because I'd rather go fishing. That means that I haven't seen oil on the beaches in person. I never said there was no oil on the beaches. All I've said is, if you see it do more than whine about it on here. Specifically be proactive with what you consider to be a problem, don't expect someone else to do it for you.

It's all fine and well to bemoan what an evil person I am because I ask what have you done about all the claims concerning oil on the beaches under the sand or under the water. Call me all the names you want but that won't change the fact that you not I have found oil and have not done anything about getting the situation resolved. It's something you have to deal with one way or the other and you shouldn't expect someone else to do it for you.

Now I will tell you this, if I ever strike oil while fishing and it's more than a rainbow sheen on the water or I get lost and end up finding it on the beaches, I will have one heck of a post with a lot of references of what was sent to where with a fat stack of pics as well as the names of whom I've talked to at the BP Command Center and the Florida Department of Environmental Protection.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

FLbeachbum said:


> Orion, I think you missed the Sarcasm in his "voice" concerning the Commercial Shell Harvesters.


LMAO. I've been had. :thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

say your building a sand castle


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey kim...open mouth insert foot!

http://www.pnj.com/article/20101111/NEWS01/11110325/1006/RSS01


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

and might I add.......... CHEW VIGOROUSLY.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It seems that all you do is whine about it without doing anything about it yourself. Lots of sniveling but not reports of personal actions. You expect everyone else to take care of your complaints and use someone else's news reporting to stake your claim. Do something yourself or quit complaining. Many of these posts are perfect examples of a welfare mentality.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kim said:


> It seems that all you do is whine about it without doing anything about it yourself. Lots of sniveling but not reports of personal actions. You expect everyone else to take care of your complaints and use someone else's news reporting to stake your claim. Do something yourself or quit complaining. Many of these posts are perfect examples of a welfare mentality.


Have 3 months worth of actions, reports, paperwork, and complaints....so please try again....oh and sorry we cant all be wealthy stuck up arrogant pricks like you


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bahahah what a dispute, maby u guys just send bp a bill for your hardships over this argument


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Fisheye48, you realise that on an open forum each of us are entitled to our own opinions and expression of them. I don't have to agree with yours or you mine but at the same time what does it cost us to be able to disagree in a civil manner. Nothing at all. May you and yours have a wonderful Thanksgiving and may God shower blessings on you all.


----------

